# 1965 GTO Convertible



## FMANSS (Aug 4, 2013)

looking to buy a 65' Conv. I am new to Pontiacs and would like some opinions from you guy's who have experience

I am trying to decide which is the best GTO for the money both are 65's with PHS docs

1) never completely restored but no rust. currently red, black top & interior ( not original color). non matching tri-power 4 speed car. PHS confirmed tri-power 3 speed car updated to 4 speed, has power steering & brakes, good driver quality. 1-10 scale probably a 6-7 $39,000 needs nothing. get in & go

2) frame off restoration in 2006. correct blue mist slate with correct color interior & white top. was original a 4 barrel, powerglide car now converted to Butler built tri power ( is a code correct YR motor) with turbo 350. power steering. power brakes, factory air. Also has factory AM & FM radio, tilt wheel. This one has been sitting for almost 4 years & needs some electrical & power steering work. est. $2500. 1-10 scale this one is a 9. $41,000. will probably be $43-44k total with repairs 

1 or 2 for the money? best investment long term?

Thanks for you time & opinions


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would try to get the 1st convert at a better price.


----------



## OhioLS2 (Jun 10, 2013)

2...mosdef


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

Hate to break it down to a miserable question. But where do you live. I live off the coast so not having ac is not a problem. But I grew up in michigan and it would be miserable in july and aug without ac. So if your in a northern state where snow and rain is around 6 months then 4 months are hot and humid and have no ac go with the convertible. So you can enjoy it. You asked whats a better investment. My opinion what ever youll enjoy the most. But on hot days I dont even take mine out just too darn uncomfortable but have a ywar round driving climate.


----------



## rt66gto (Feb 14, 2013)

Rukee said:


> I would try to get the 1st convert at a better price.


First of all, congratulations on being in such a "tough" $pot! (Grin!)

Second of all, and as little as I know, I gotta say Rukee pretty much nailed it.

I mean, my gal's true survivor '66, bought in Oct, '11, with all original, 27,000 miles was $41. 

Dig your heels in and stand fast; if it slips away, it wasn't meant to be. I don't mean to sound flippant or anything but, I mean, I truly believe in that old saw, "if it was meant to be . . "

I hope you get the car you want at a fair price (I LOVE the '65's)!

Best o success!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Number 1 car. It's a real tripower ragtop (very, very rare) and an original manual trans car. Nothing wrong with a dearborn 3 speed, or a Muncie 4 speed, and a lot more fun to drive than a slushbox. I personally prefer unrestored solid cars over rebuilt cars, but living in California, I am lucky in that respect. I've had my '65 for over 30 years, and it's never been apart or restored...just repaired as needed. Never been out of service, either. Been registered and driven every single year since 1965. Same deal with my '67 GTO. My cars are 10-footers, but I enjoy them. There is also something nice about a semi- original but functional car: it's history shows and is intact, unlike a nut and bolt resto, where the car's history is erased.


----------



## FMANSS (Aug 4, 2013)

geeteeohguy

what you say makes sense. where ever I land it will be a driver. I have a 69 SS Camaro & a 71' SS/RS Camaro that was an old Car Craft mag. car Chip Foose designed the paint & his dad Sam painted it. They are both drivers. I am new to Pontiacs and have always been a fan of 64-65 GTO convertibles.
Thanks for taking to time to state your opinion. It does get hot in Texas 105 today. Drove my truck...


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Hot seat*

^^^^ That's why I haven't taken the '66 (Lemans) convertible out in over a week now. 100+ degrees ever' day, down Texas City way. Makes that black interior like a furnace. Of course, early mornings and evenings would be fine, but have other items to attend to then. Another week or two and it should break. (Maybe).


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

FMANSS: Thanks. I've been into GTO's since the '70's and have had many of them, all '65, '66, and '67 models. Had one 'show quality' '66 (wouldn't even place today) that was too nice to enjoy and drive. I sold it. I've put about 130,000 miles on my '67 ragtop and about 60,000 miles on my '65 hardtop, and have enjoyed every mile. Truth is, regular, non-car people oftentimes think my ten-footers are freshly restored. The numbers matching waterpump guys are a different breed of cat entirely. Never has been my cup of tea. I'd much rather go on a 500 mile weekend road trip than to a car show and sit in a lawn chair.


----------



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

I did a frame off on my 65 ragtop, just because the floors and braces were shot so I hadto get the body off the frame- I replaced/ rebuilt everything while I was there, but I didn't do a nut & bolt restoration, just a rebuild. My car was originally a 4bbl 4 speed car, but I added tripower, can't beat the "cool factor" of the tripower. Sitting for 4 years would worry me. Personally I would go for car # 1, and if you want a/c later, install Vintage Air


----------



## FMANSS (Aug 4, 2013)

*adding ac*

Old-Goat

Thanks for the opinion. I have considered that as an option. The after market air would probably work better than the factory ac. I am working with the guy on the 1'st one & unless the seller on the 2'nd drops his price. i'm focusing on #1

Thanks all. I'll post some photo's when I take possession


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Vintage Air does indeed work better than the factory set-up. Less invasive, too. Good luck with the #1 car. It's the right choice.


----------

